# Someones first egg...



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been getting eggs for several months now but never one like this. It must have been a first for someone! lol those are actual wrinkles in the top!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Twist to seal


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I often get eggs like these, is there a reason for it??


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that egg from a hybrid hen? I had a Red-Sex-Link that laid eggs with that funny wrinkle on it. I think I have read why, but for the life of me I can't remember. She laid an egg every day except the one week she took off for molting. Every one was a super jumbo, most with double yolks and always with the wrinkled top.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmmm I just assumed it was someone's first egg and a fluke...


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

my chookie that lays the egg is a Isa Brown X Leg Horn, she only does it every so often, I thought is was an over eating of grit.?? but would be good to know!
And I have noticed my newer chickens that have just started laying which are RI red X Australorp have laid a couple like that also...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Sometimes I get eggs like that too.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Cute, a wrinkly egg!!


----------

